# Information on going to Ireland



## bajmoe (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully we are off to ireland this summer, in our motorhome, i know it's late but only just recovered from operation, any information on anything would be grateful, ferries, sat nav coverage, sites & cl's sites, documents, legal requirements, anything you think i might need to know would be appreciated.

Thanking you in anticapation

Bajmoe


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

hi bajmoe, have you looked in the ireland touring section?also,nora and neil posted a huge list of wilcamping spots a few days back.

ferry info would depend on where your sailing from in the uk....
i don't think there are any different legal requirements than the uk
sat nav coverage is excellent,though,it'll try and send you on a few dirt tracks the odd time!!
bring your wet gear and brolly!
try boards.ie its a huge database of forums,scroll down till you find motoring,motorhomes n caraving are in a sub section.lots of info 
i'm busy calming my teething baby at the mo,i'll get back with some for you,
rossco


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you going to the South or North?

Where are you starting out from?

I go to the north of Ireland and ferry out from Stranraar or cairynryan to either Belfast or Larne, both are easy...

There is great diving in the north, loads to do, and generally good roads and facilities....
The south is more laid back, roads a bit haphazard...

Try: www.discovernorthernireland.com for info on sites etc; lots of info on this forum about the south....


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Bouncer,in diving,do you mean scuba? I've been living here nearly 8 years now and still not dived here,I know of good sites in the west but not up North.I've been putting off buying a drysuit,I'm a warm water softie diver!!
Please tell me more,Ta Rossco


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, try and look at this site : www.northirishlodge.com

I am not a diver myself, my son is, although like you he prefers warm water (Thailand etc).
I understand the accomodation and facilities at the above place are quite good, and apparently there are a lot of dive sites around the north eastern coast.....

My o/h from there....

Great place to stay is :http://www.ballygally.net which I can tell you from personal experiance are fantastic appartments, although they do not allow pets which means we don't use them anymore...

You do need a car though!!, great food at nearby DrainsBay golf club which is walkable from Carnfunnock caravan park......

Hope it helps....


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

hi bajmoe

we'got our very own motorhome forum on http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=884 have a look on there or ask a few questions there...

my main piece of advice would be prepare for a thoroughly relaxing time...

Also don't forget that the South West exists... since the closing of the Swansea Cork Ferry, I think most people don't tend to head down here.. beautiful scenery, friendly people...

chris


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Bajmoe, what month are you coming. July and August are usually busy so booking some sites would be advisable, both North and South are equally scenic and a warm welcome is the norm. where ever you go. The main difference in the two parts is, the South trade in Euros and the North in sterling, secondly as the South is outside the UK make sure your insurance covers you, it should as the South is in the EU.( thank God) as the no camp speak for a lot of people who didn't get a vote. however that is another matter. If there is any specific advise/ help you need PM. me and I will do my best to answere your querries.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

we were across there last year... a right up can be seen here.....

HTH

bob


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

As regards Sat Nav- A satnav with Navteq maps are OK, all the small roads that you don't want to be on are in it.....

Looks like a nice holiday navman! 


Apple Camping & caravan park is nice (dry weather prefered) but be carefull of catching your m/home on some of the braches..

To the OP - where abouts are you going or are you going to do the lot?


----------

